

Don’t Work Hard, Work Smart: Comparison of Asana, Basecamp, Podio, Quire,Trello - itsnancy
https://medium.com/@itsnancy/dont-work-hard-work-smart-c3122afd5a0b

======
jack1980
The competition among task/project management tools is really a bloody war.

------
kidoptcus
Basecamp is losing ground to Trello and Asana now.

